# Affordable 40B High Tech LED Lighting?



## varanidguy (Sep 8, 2017)

For the depth (front to back) of a 40 breeder, you’re going to want two LED lights if that’s the route you’re choosing. 

I’d imagine a couple of Finnex Fugeray Planted+ would suit the tank well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jyding (Oct 30, 2018)

From most of what I read two LED lights seems to be the answer, but the issue I'm having is that two Finnex Fugeray Planted+ is about $230 which is about the price of a twinstar 900e. I've seen the twinstar 900E grow a high tech show tank at my LFS just fine (it is a UNS 120U) so if I am to spend that much money I might as well go for the twinstar 900E. 

So I guess what I'm really looking for is an option that is less than $200. :/


----------



## varanidguy (Sep 8, 2017)

jyding said:


> From most of what I read two LED lights seems to be the answer, but the issue I'm having is that two Finnex Fugeray Planted+ is about $230 which is about the price of a twinstar 900e. I've seen the twinstar 900E grow a high tech show tank at my LFS just fine (it is a UNS 120U) so if I am to spend that much money I might as well go for the twinstar 900E.
> 
> So I guess what I'm really looking for is an option that is less than $200. :/


That's a fair assessment to make, but would a single 900E be able to cover the entire spread of the tank? Most likely not if you want even lighting throughout rather than mainly in the back/middle of the tank.

You could look at Chihiros lights, lots of success stories with the A series - I'm going to be trying out the RGB light on a nano tank. Or you could pair up a couple of Beamsworks lights, but the spectrum isn't the best imo.


----------



## jyding (Oct 30, 2018)

I think that the 900E is able to cover the entire spread of the tank. At my LFS their 120U is larger than my 40B and they're growing HC just fine across the front of their tank. I would just have to hang it or raise it above my tank. 

I haven't looked into the Chihiros lights too much. Do you think they'd be high enough light for my tank? 

I looked into the Beamsworks lights and it seems like a mixed review of it being bright enough, not bright enough, and spectrum being all wonky.


----------



## varanidguy (Sep 8, 2017)

jyding said:


> I think that the 900E is able to cover the entire spread of the tank. At my LFS their 120U is larger than my 40B and they're growing HC just fine across the front of their tank. I would just have to hang it or raise it above my tank.
> 
> I haven't looked into the Chihiros lights too much. Do you think they'd be high enough light for my tank?
> 
> I looked into the Beamsworks lights and it seems like a mixed review of it being bright enough, not bright enough, and spectrum being all wonky.


If it could cover the spread of your tank and give you the desired PAR at the same time, that would be a good choice, tbh. But it does come at a higher price than you initially wanted to pay. One thing I've learned in my hobbies is sometimes it's better to spend once and cry once, because if you make too much of a compromise, you'll wind up upgrading it down the line - or adding it, causing you to spend more money overall.

The Chihiros lights seem to have a decent following of people who really like them. I'll attach some PAR readings to this post.

Beamswork lights are great for people just getting started and on a really tight budget. I started with a DA FSPEC, but I found that the spectrum wasn't the best nor was the color temperature. Granted the DA FSPEC uses 10,000k white LED's rather than 6500k, but even then it didn't go very high in the red spectrum or very low in the blue. It made things look washed out (trying to take a decent picture was a nightmare), it grew plants like mad, but it didn't bring the colors out of the plants. I also have a 40B and I run a Finnex Planted+ 24/7 CC and a Fugeray Planted+ and love these lights. Warmer color temperature, good reds, grows plants well, plants color up well. I'm sure there's *better* but for my budget and needs, they're great.


----------



## jyding (Oct 30, 2018)

varanidguy said:


> One thing I've learned in my hobbies is sometimes it's better to spend once and cry once, because if you make too much of a compromise, you'll wind up upgrading it down the line - or adding it, causing you to spend more money overall.
> .


Hahaha that is soo true. 

Thank you so much for your help! I'll look into the Chihiros more since that seems like the option that suits my needs the most. If anything I'll probably default on the Twinstar or your set up or two planted+. Just gotta wait for that paycheck to come in 

I hate how I always choose the most expensive hobbies haha


----------



## varanidguy (Sep 8, 2017)

jyding said:


> Hahaha that is soo true.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Haha it’s always my pleasure man.

Without getting into politics, my other hobby is firearms and the fish tank thing is by far the less expensive lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orchidlove (Oct 30, 2018)

jyding said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> Long time lurker first time poster here haha. I am starting a new 40B tank that I got from petco's $1/g sale and I want to do a high tech dutch aquarium with CO2 and all the bells and whistles. I want to have a small carpet of HC in the front and growing all the red plants cuz I'm a sucker for red plants.
> 
> ...



I have been following along to see what type of suggestions are given. I too have a new 40B (it has been set up for 6 months) but I am not pleased with my current lighting. Thanks for posting this thread.




varanidguy said:


> If it could cover the spread of your tank and give you the desired PAR at the same time, that would be a good choice, tbh. But it does come at a higher price than you initially wanted to pay. One thing I've learned in my hobbies is sometimes it's better to spend once and cry once, because if you make too much of a compromise, you'll wind up upgrading it down the line - or adding it, causing you to spend more money overall.
> 
> The Chihiros lights seem to have a decent following of people who really like them. I'll attach some PAR readings to this post.
> 
> Beamswork lights are great for people just getting started and on a really tight budget. I started with a DA FSPEC, but I found that the spectrum wasn't the best nor was the color temperature. Granted the DA FSPEC uses 10,000k white LED's rather than 6500k, but even then it didn't go very high in the red spectrum or very low in the blue. It made things look washed out (trying to take a decent picture was a nightmare), it grew plants like mad, but it didn't bring the colors out of the plants. I also have a 40B and I run a Finnex Planted+ 24/7 CC and a Fugeray Planted+ and love these lights. Warmer color temperature, good reds, grows plants well, plants color up well. I'm sure there's *better* but for my budget and needs, they're great.



I am currently using a Beamswork DA FSPEC (supposedly a 6500k). It's doing a good job with growing plants, but everything looks so washed out (my fish, plants, and even the driftwood). Thanks for sharing your experiences with the Finnex Planted+24/7 and Fugeray Planted+ combination. I was planning on replacing my Beamswork with something, but was not sure of what I was going to replace it with. After reading how your Finnex combination grows and colors up your plants (and has a warmer color temperature), I am going to give them a try. I also have a 40B that I'm using for a terrarium. I am using two 6500k LED floods for lighting. My husband mentioned to me (several times) that the light makes everything look sterile, like a doctor's office. I think I may also upgrade these. They seem to give off a washed-out appearance.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

jyding said:


> Hahaha that is soo true.
> 
> Thank you so much for your help! I'll look into the Chihiros more since that seems like the option that suits my needs the most. If anything I'll probably default on the Twinstar or your set up or two planted+. Just gotta wait for that paycheck to come in
> 
> I hate how I always choose the most expensive hobbies haha


 https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01LFF0878/ref=twister_B01LFF08QO?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


2 beamsworks cost $111.90 total.
More than enough light for anything..







opposite en of the spectrum. 2 AI Primes @ 200 each..


----------



## Captaindemo (Jun 29, 2018)

I would lean on this guys side ^^^ . These grow plants and very well I might add also easy on the wallet as well.


----------



## Nuggetshub (Oct 19, 2018)

Add another one for 2 beamsworks. I’m running 2 on a high tech 40b also and everything is doing great


----------



## varanidguy (Sep 8, 2017)

Nuggetshub said:


> Add another one for 2 beamsworks. I’m running 2 on a high tech 40b also and everything is doing great


What model Beamsworks are you running? Do you have any pictures? My DA FSPEC grew plants very well but it wouldn't bring colors out (L repens stayed green). Maybe it has to do with the spectrum?


----------



## jyding (Oct 30, 2018)

Nuggetshub said:


> Add another one for 2 beamsworks. I’m running 2 on a high tech 40b also and everything is doing great


I'm interested in this as well? Got any pics? I want to go with the 2 beamsworks but its such a hit or miss from what I'm reading I'd rather not waste 60-100$ trying it out.

Bump:


jeffkrol said:


> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01LFF0878/ref=twister_B01LFF08QO?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> 
> 2 beamsworks cost $111.90 total.
> ...


Thanks! I'll check this out as well. I was also going to get a twinstar 600S for a 60U that I want to start in the future but I was thinking that I could get the light now and use it for my 40B until I get the 60U. Do you think it would be able to light up a 40B or should I just stick with the 2 beamsworks now and get the twinstar later?


----------



## Triport (Sep 3, 2017)

For my 40 breeder I went with 2 x Current USA LED PRO Plus lights. Worked really well for me. You can check out my tank diary in the link in my signature. Definitely a bit on the pricy side though.


----------

